# RV Travel with Tivo



## mary2ron (Jan 1, 2006)

We travel every winter in our RV. For the past 3 years we have brought our Direct TV Tivo with us. We always have been able to find military RV parks with telephone hookups. But this year we decided to go to Florida. We are not going to be able to have a telephone hookup at any RV park where we will be staying. We have cell phones and also have Sprint PCS Wireless connection for the Internet. Can someone please help us with the best way for us to make the update phone calls. I read some posts that said you didn't have to make these phone calls but the thing keeps breaking into programming to tell us to make phone call soon. Please try to explain as simple as possible. LOL Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Want1394 (Oct 4, 2001)

You don't need a phone connection. You will get a nag message once every day or so, but that is easily dismissed (delete the message) and then you won't see it again until the next day. There really isn't anything you can do about that, but it's a very small annoyance.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

As said above, the unit will work just fine without making any phone calls.


----------



## jberger (Jul 9, 2001)

No problem without a phone connection, but you probably want to invest in a small ups to feed the tivo when swapping between shore power, generator and inverter. We recently upgraded to the R10 Dtivo unit in the RV and any swap over in power causes the unit to complete reboot. Which is a LONG process with the R10. Installed a small UPS to keep it going in between and it's much happier now.


----------

